# OLD Sea Hunter Rebuild, cost?



## USMCPayne

Hey folks, my dad has been sitting on this spear gun for as long as I can remember (probably before I was born) and I finally convinced him to let me have it to rebuild. It's a Sea Hunter by U.S. Divers Co. I have no idea the length (haven't measured it), but it's missing bands (3 of them), and the 'cord' that secures the spear to the gun is shot and needs to be replaced as well. Other than that, the trigger/safety mechanism seems to work fine. Does anyone have any idea how much something like this would be to rebuild/fix?


----------



## OnGrade

Under $10 for a shockcord, looks like the type an ab biller would use, and bands-metal wishbone type, like for billers I think they too are under $10 per band. Take it into MBT and they can fix you up.


----------



## USMCPayne

so we're looking at roughly $40 or so? thats not bad. i'm not sure what size spear gun is good for this area. i've never been but i'm a certified dive master and want to get out into the water as soon as the weather warms up some.


----------



## Evensplit

Cool old gun that appears from the pics to be in good shape. Depending on the size of the bands and condition of the hardware you're looking at somewhere between $35 - $55 to get it fixed up. Bring it by MBT Divers and we'll be happy to do a tune up and estimate.


----------

